# Do Not Call Them Illegal Immigrants - Hillary Promises Not To Anymore



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The New Americans are offended by the term illegal immigrants, so Hillary apologizes... so you want a new name, okay how does this one fit "Illegal Americans?.... Yep, I kinda like it.

Hillary Clinton apologizes for saying 'illegal immigrants' - Washington Times


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

That's right, "Illegal Immigrants" isn't the right term...."Illegal Aliens" is. Pound sand Over-the-Hillary.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Oh give me a break! What is so offensive about the term illegal immigrants? It's the truth. They are immigrants that here illegally. This is pc gone to far. 

If we start calling them ******** they will beg us to start calling them illegals again.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Hillary is an illegal American.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll go with *Criminal Aliens*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Hillary is an illegal American.


Nope. She is the spawn of Satan.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

pre-deportees


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hillary is an idiot and is evil


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

God help us if we get 8 years of her. We will not survive her term.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hillary is an idiot and is evil


^^^^^^^^

Wait STOP....... Slippy gets to go again........ Slip we're gonna give you a mulligan on this one, because we KNOW you can swing harder than this.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the perfect chance for the Non-PC trump to come out and say something about being Non-PC and make an example out of Hillary. He'll get at least ten more old farts off their couches to go out and vote. That will show those entitled college kids!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's beyond ridiculous, "Illegal Aliens" isn't slang, it's a LEGAL DEFINITION.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> pre-deportees


Pre-Deportees ,,,, Is that french? Sounds like the name of a red wine.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tax all us legals to death. We support this Shit. 
That's what's wrong with us. We just laugh a nervous laugh and keep paying the tax. 
I don't care what they wanna be called, they are ILLEGAL. 
in a country where you can be fined for not having insurance, giving away insurance to non citizens. 
Just shut up and laugh I guess.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Makes me sick^^^


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you're talking about the Taco's, they are not "New Americans" They are what they always were, but they are in our country "Illegally"
Now, GTFO before Trump hunts you down!
When he catches you after you failed to leave on your own: He will have only three things to say: 'Red is positive, black is negative, and make sure his nuts are wet.'


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

She is sucking up to sensitive, politically correct libtards who supports illegal aliens or refugees. Now a question for all the libtards.... What if the tables are turned and the libtards are the refugees, which country do you think will welcome them? I don't think our Saudi friends would do it....


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> God help us if we get 8 years of her. We will not survive her term.


We get 8 years of her and in all probability she won't survive her term....lots of nuts out there you know.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> We get 8 years of her and in all probability she won't survive her term....lots of nuts out there you know.


You would think huh?............... But then, where have Obama's well earned nuts been?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> We get 8 years of her and in all probability she won't survive her term....lots of nuts out there you know.





A Watchman said:


> You would think huh?............... But then, where have Obama's well earned nuts been?


She will not be assassinated for the same reason that obama has not and will not be assassinated.

We are all sheep and do what we are told. The only people that get assassinated are the ones that oppose the central banking cabal.

Notice how Reagan didn't actually die? Notice how Kennedy had 6 gun men on him to make sure the job was done?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gimble said:


> She will not be assassinated for the same reason that obama has not and will not be assassinated.
> 
> We are all sheep and do what we are told. The only people that get assassinated are the ones that oppose the central banking cabal.
> 
> Notice how Reagan didn't actually die? Notice how Kennedy had 6 gun men on him to make sure the job was done?


^^^^^ This is a man who has been watching and understands historical events........which then points out the obvious and sheds light on who the real assassins have been on many occasions. The one pulling the trigger isn't always the only assassin involved, as one must always consider the agenda that is fulfilled by the act.


----------

